# Old School car audio directory



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

This is a link to the May 1984 issue of Audio magazine. It has several pages that cover the “10th annual car stereo directory”. Very interesting. I found my old EPI, MGT, and Fujitsu Ten equipment in there. Pretty cool....



https://worldradiohistory.com/Archive-All-Audio/Archive-Audio/80s/Audio-1984-05.pdf


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice! 
I like the old ads, funny to see Ford try to make a Taurus look a good choice!
Concerning the directory, I wonder if there was an advertising component involved as I notice some companies aren't listed. Soundstream and Denon spring to mind.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

Guy said:


> Nice!
> I like the old ads, funny to see Ford try to make a Taurus look a good choice!
> Concerning the directory, I wonder if there was an advertising component involved as I notice some companies aren't listed. Soundstream and Denon spring to mind.


I wondered the same thing. But yet they have Sparkomatic listed which, even though they purchased Altec Lansing, were considered low end and sold at Kmart. Lots of Pyle stuff and of course they had to include the underdash submission from Nakamichi. Regardless, it was super entertaining just to thumb through


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

That’s really old - thanks for sharing!

I got into car audio around 1990 and many of the popular manufacturers didn’t exist in 1984.

In the mid 90s I threw away 3 - 5 years of Car Audio, Car Stereo Review and other magazines. Is there an online repository of old magazines? Or a sticky somewhere?

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Peep that ad on page 95/pdf page 97 for "The Kicker" from Stillwater Design, that's cool to see. I knew they went by Stillwater Design back then but I wonder if that's where the Kicker moniker came from.


----------



## caraudiology (Apr 10, 2021)

Ssopus said:


> This is a link to the May 1984 issue of Audio magazine. It has several pages that cover the “10th annual car stereo directory”. Very interesting. I found my old EPI, MGT, and Fujitsu Ten equipment in there. Pretty cool....
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldradiohistory.com/Archive-All-Audio/Archive-Audio/80s/Audio-1984-05.pdf


Thanks for sharing....This is actually I was looking for.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

caraudiology said:


> Thanks for sharing....This is actually I was looking for.


Glad I could help. I love reading the old publications. If nothing else, the ads usually make me smile.


----------

